# Brite Detailing Paisley



## nickmason (May 19, 2007)

Hi All,
Need some help please. I ordered some gear from this company early in March. Nothing arrived! Tried calling them many times but are phones are either disconnected or just ring out. 

Have I been scammed???? The monies have gone through but I get the feeling I wont be seeing either my money or the goods anytime soon.

Any help from anyone who knows of this outfit would be very much appreciated.

Thanks 

Nick Mason


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can't say i've heard of them though it's not a place I'm in and it was about 10 year ago I worked there.

The website is registered to a Paul McComish and provides an address for him which is in Paisley but not the business address. According to Whois.net it's been registered to him since 2015.

I'm no expert but nothing initially raises alarms on the face of it as an out and out scam. I'd keep trying through phone, email, facebook and any other Social Media that they're on.

I'm pretty certain there's some members on here from Paisley or nearby who might be able to help a bit more or even drive past the address to see if they're still in business.


----------



## nickmason (May 19, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. I'm still trying to contact these people but for a company selling detailing products they are remarkably shy of being spoken to.

Hey ho--lesson learnt!!!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Chargeback*

Contact your bank, let them know and ask to make a chargeback,

The bank will take the funds back from their account, its put in place to protect you from things exactly like this, its a simple process and you will need to provide some evidence you have tried to contact them, its your right as a cardholder so make sure you do it !


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

One thing to double check, before you proceed with contacting whoever you paid by - CC, bank etc, has the money been taken - I see your initial post says it has, but is worth a double check. 

If so, contact and explain the issue and they should be able to help. If the money hasn’t gone out (or is pending), contact whoever CC, bank etc, advise them and request it be stopped / declined...

Whatever you do, don’t just accept and leave it, after a month and if you’re not getting anywhere, then you need to do something.


----------



## nickmason (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. Its much appreciated. I agree that I should not let this matter go so on a point of principal I will follow it through.

I emailed Brite detailing and to my surprise a guy called Paul replied saying he was sorry that this had happened and he would look into it. I replied asking him to sort it out asap. Nothing happened for a few days so I sent a reminder email and five days later still no reply or goods. Something is not right with this company so I will now ask for the suggested chargeback.
Thanks to all again.
Nick


----------

